# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  True FREAK OF NATURE - Bigger then Ronnie?

## Geodogg

Do any of you know who this is?
All I know is that his name is Mike.
33years old. from NY.
stats:5'9, 295 POUNDS, 24 1/2 BICEP, 63 1/2 CHEST, 32 WAIST, 34 QUAD, 25 NECK, 710 BENCH

----------


## Geodogg

trying to post the pics. don't know how.

----------


## Geodogg



----------


## Geodogg



----------


## Geodogg

pic at 18 years old

----------


## I_Want_Abs

sure that guy is ****ing HUGE but his muscles look a bit weired especialy wearing that tight shirt, looks like hes got a set of DD's under there!

im taking a guess that this guy has had a little help from synthol, correct me if im wrong cause it's only a guess but i think his muscles ballooned!

----------


## nirish_mark20

> sure that guy is ****ing HUGE but his muscles look a bit weired especialy wearing that tight shirt, looks like hes got a set of DD's under there!
> 
> im taking a guess that this guy has had a little help from synthol, correct me if im wrong cause it's only a guess but i think his muscles ballooned!



totally agree, he looks a little ridiculous IMO because hes too big. synthol came to mind with me as well, even implants??

i dnt think it would be possible to get legs that big without expanding his waist even a little (and his waist looked very small!), so i say synthol here!

----------


## Kreatine_Kid

That HAS to be shopped......PLEASE tell me that shopped!!!! :Ccspeechless Smiley 022:

----------


## Timm1704

either synthol or implants, but im gonna go with photoshoppe. not to be gay, but even his package looked to be messed with

----------


## crash187ct

> That HAS to be shopped......PLEASE tell me that shopped!!!!


yeah thats what i was thinking, and you aren't alone, i was thinking...man that guy isn't exactly 'short' where it counts... big muscles and big packages aren't exactly common

----------


## Cdub

photo shop, plz get that bull shit out of here

----------


## MASTER

Phot shop bro, if you look at the outline of his muscle on certain pictures, you can see fuzz where they've been messed with. In the third post the top 2 pics are photoshopped pics of wheeler and the third is a photoshop of ronnie.

----------


## scriptfactory

This picture is a photoshopped pic of Flex...




> 


And this one is definitely shopped...




> 


And I think this one is a photoshopped pic of Ronnie...




>

----------


## MASTER

That black and white pic is ronnie as well, its a screen shot from the unbelievable

----------


## Cdub

geodogg did the photoshopping i bet. How lame.

----------


## Timm1704

i thought that looked like flex's face. and yeah, those others look identical to ronnie coleman, had he been in for a session of photoshop. haha idiot

----------


## Geodogg

hold on guys. i didn't mess with these pics. just found them on myspace.

I also didn't think it was possible to be that big with no gut. i can't tell if it's photoshoped or not, but it doesn't seem real.

wanted to see if somebody could figure it out.

----------


## LETSGETNASTYYATES

Without a doubt Photoshopped.
And isnt that Flex with the yellow shirt???
Could be mistaken.

----------


## LETSGETNASTYYATES

> That black and white pic is ronnie as well, its a screen shot from the unbelievable


Putting on/off his vest.
Very good observation.

----------


## *Narkissos*

:LOL:

----------


## flexin

FAKE no one looks like that

----------


## Rob

Look at that huge wang

----------


## Jantzen4k

:LOL: 


silly pics

----------


## Hackamaniac

he's as common as a unicorn

----------


## Rob

I dont know...that first beach pic is crazy

----------


## RuhlFreak55

photoshop.......none of those look particularly real......it's impossible to get that big......well maybe if you buy synthol by the gallon......but i'm thinkin they're fake

----------


## chest6

synthol/photoshop. THe black and white pic is Ronnie when hes putting on/taking off his cop vest. Hes in a locker room and those are the lockers behind him. Oh, and that pic is def. photoshopped along with most the others.

----------


## pelly789

i wish i was blessed with his huge junk

----------


## chinups

What is his name??? This is def BS

----------


## SVTMuscle*

Synthol + Photoshop = SVTMuscle! w00t !

----------


## millersir7

There's no chance that is real.

----------


## Squatman51

WOW does he have a liscence for that package

----------


## K.Biz

im going to have to say that first beach picture is real, i have been graphic designing for a while now and i zoomed in on that picture to check it out and nothing has been cropped or messed with, but the picture with the yellow shirt on has been messed with, the triceps have been stetched out a lil, the pecs.. or should i say tits on him are also fake(stamp tool) and if u look even really closely his face has been widened, i didint check anything else out but i can tell you from about 8 years of experience with PS that the first beach picture has no been tampered with

----------


## SVTMuscle*

How about his sac in the first pic, because damn, i know black guys are big, but.... damn... haha

----------


## Geodogg

> im going to have to say that first beach picture is real, i have been graphic designing for a while now and i zoomed in on that picture to check it out and nothing has been cropped or messed with, but the picture with the yellow shirt on has been messed with, the triceps have been stetched out a lil, the pecs.. or should i say tits on him are also fake(stamp tool) and if u look even really closely his face has been widened, i didint check anything else out but i can tell you from about 8 years of experience with PS that the first beach picture has no been tampered with



if you think the first is real then the 5th must be real too.

what about the bicep one(last one)?

----------


## AX_Tanned_Bouncer

DEF SYNTHOL, stuff like that wouldnt be excepted in the old country

----------


## numero uno

unbeliveble

----------


## DBflash21

> How about his sac in the first pic, because damn, i know black guys are big, but.... damn... haha


If all else isn't real... that package is deffinately photoshopped haha....what a horse...

----------


## SVTMuscle*

I dunno what you guys are missing, but Ronnie isnt sheeeeet, he can only squat 800, we got a new who is only 19 and can squat 800!
http://forums.anabolicreview.com/sho...d.php?t=222914

----------


## elite2kr

> I dunno what you guys are missing, but Ronnie isnt sheeeeet, he can only squat 800, we got a new who is only 19 and can squat 800!
> http://forums.anabolicreview.com/sho...d.php?t=222914


haha  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Geodogg

> I dunno what you guys are missing, but Ronnie isnt sheeeeet, he can only squat 800, we got a new who is only 19 and can squat 800!
> http://forums.anabolicreview.com/sho...d.php?t=222914



LOL.
untill we see his video, we can all asume he is full of shit.

----------


## decadbal

sick..

----------


## pattymac931

bullshit i wanna see a pic then of the19 puttin up 800

----------


## PKMann51

i knew a guy who was 18 and did a legit 700. he is know playing div 1 football but anyways i think 800 is possible but with his size its not. (the 18 year old was well over 270)

----------


## 305GUY

WTF! all i see are red X's :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## MrMeathead

Same here and it is starting to piss me off!  :Frown:

----------


## guest589745

I really wish I could see the pics......

----------


## LX-1

> WTF! all i see are red X's


he didnt post them correctly... they're all photoshops anyway

----------


## guest589745

lame

----------


## Superhuman

> lame


UBER-lame!!!

----------


## Superhuman

> bullshit i wanna see a pic then of the19 puttin up 800


that kid is so full of sh*t he looked skinny in those pics too! no way he's 245... I'm 245 and taller than him yet I look bigger - how does that work? I just got 455lbs FULL DEEP squats for 12 reps last leg day - there is no way he got 800lbs.... maybe on leg press  :LOL:

----------


## suckysucky

There is NO way he squats 800 pounds. I would pay to see that. I would usually say he probally isnt going down deep enough but i dont even think he can put it on his back.

----------


## Superhuman

> There is NO way he squats 800 pounds. I would pay to see that. I would usually say he probally isnt going down deep enough but i dont even think he can put it on his back.


hell yeah i don't even think I could take a couple steps back without without falling

----------


## vitamindrew

check out shawn ray

----------


## MrMeathead

> check out shawn ray


 :Bowdown:  

1 word = WOW

----------


## BoxerTricks07

> yeah thats what i was thinking, and you aren't alone, i was thinking...man that guy isn't exactly 'short' where it counts... big muscles and big packages aren't exactly common


speak for yourself dude lol

----------


## amateur88

cant see the pics! gettin red x's!  :Frown:

----------

